# Acorns



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any one else noticing lack of acorns this year. Usually starting to drop steady by now and can always see big clusters in the trees. Seeing and hearing very few so far. Like the least amount I've seen in years


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Any one else noticing lack of acorns this year. Usually starting to drop steady by now and can always see big clusters in the trees. Seeing and hearing very few so far. Like the least amount I've seen in years


Yes,my Oaks are dropping little tiny acorns now . They are only about 3/8 inch diameter


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I looked Saturday while scouting and seen none.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

None yesterday when I checked my cameras. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I've seen some dropping in the creek bottoms, not on the ridges yet...I've seen white oaks start dropping on Halloween...so the later the better...for me


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I didn't see any when i was out last week checking cameras. I am in Northeast ohio, Portage county.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The biggest benefit I see when theirs no acorns is the deer will travel and spread out more. But it sure is nice when one or two oaks are dropping heavy near a bedding area. Talk about a slam dunk


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I havnt been in the woods yet but noticed a good abundance of hickory nuts this year, was at clendenning Sunday and couldnt believe how full some of the Shag barks were. Hard to really notice the oaks from the boat.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

ducky152000 said:


> I havnt been in the woods yet but noticed a good abundance of hickory nuts this year, was at clendenning Sunday and couldnt believe how full some of the Shag barks were. Hard to really notice the oaks from the boat.


I have a couple Pignut Hickory and its been raining nuts for the last week


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

In the last few days I've found some pin oak acorns and my swamp white oaks on my property are loaded. Just nextdoor my neighbor has no nuts on his trees. Must be hit and miss this year. That said, find the good oaks and the deer will be there. Here's a picture of one of the swamp white oaks. These things are deer candy but get hit hard early. It's going to be a great early season at my place. Got a cornfield and a soybean Field plus my clover plot is looking great besides where my kid did doughnuts in it. Can't wait to be in the tre stand.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ya13ya03 said:


> In the last few days I've found some pin oak acorns and my swamp white oaks on my property are loaded. Just nextdoor my neighbor has no nuts on his trees. Must be hit and miss this year. That said, find the good oaks and the deer will be there. Here's a picture of one of the swamp white oaks. These things are deer candy but get hit hard early. It's going to be a great early season at my place. Got a cornfield and a soybean Field plus my clover plot is looking great besides where my kid did doughnuts in it. Can't wait to be in the tre stand.
> View attachment 493650
> 
> View attachment 493651


Lol, I saw the pictures before I read the post. I was like damn, a crop circle. 😁


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those white oaks are a deer magnet! Our oaks have no nuts this year. (Monroe County)


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Scouted a little yesterday and saw few( and very small) acorns. Lots of hickory falling. 
the last few years you could hardly keep your feet under you because of the number and size of the acorns on the ground. And that made for poor deer movement and sightings. I’m hoping they’ll be moving a bit more this year.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally found a few dropping at the main farm. Not much but enough hopefully. Issue is have to sneak close to bedding which I hate doing early season down there. Try to save that crashing the bedroom stuff for public


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SW seems spotty at best but when you find fruit it's heavy. Not many dropping but the squirrels are starting on them.
























Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a English walnut tree,not 1 nut this year.and crab apple trees are empty also...some years I take 20 ice chests of apples to the woods

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

My white oaks are loaded this year in scioto county (southern ohio). They started dropping about a week ago...so I guess its hit and miss around ohio


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Yep scouted this past weekend and about 3 miles in , aep, located my usual little hot spot of white oaks, no acorns last 2 years but loaded this year...just a few falling but trees are plum full...big tracks crossing the creek heading to to it ...hhmmmm might be a good year....


----------

